# Some random pictures PIC HEAVY



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I was taking lots of pictures for my signature and just wanted to share some 

My pretty boy Tobias




























Noelle










Zoey










Baretta










Phoebe



















Izzy



















More Zoey and Izzy



















Noelle again










Indira




























More Zoey




























Izzy again


----------



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

Sooo cute! That close up of zoey towards the end had me wanting to reach into the screen and just give her scritches like nuts!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Bailey



















Baretta










Indie










And the love birds, Quinn and Phoebe


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

aliasalie said:


> Sooo cute! That close up of zoey towards the end had me wanting to reach into the screen and just give her scritches like nuts!


Thanks! She does pretty cute close ups


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what the deal is with the beige wash on Zoey's flights and tail tips? I asked before and we figured she has cinnamon too but then I read somewhere that lutino pearls get the beige wash? Just wondering


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

You have beautiful birds, I especially love Tobias, he looks like he has angel wings on his wings lol

Thanks for sharing 

Dave.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Dave... my birds might be as pretty as yours but my camera is not even close lol!


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

That doesn't matter, it's our love of cockatiels that brings us all here, not photography, and we love ALL pics of pretty birdies


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

So true


----------



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

They are all simply STUNNING! I especially love the look of Tobias, Zoey and Baretta.

Tobias has nearly identical markings (and general look) as one of my baby boys that I have decided to keep (Loki).


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

She looks like a cinnamon lutino to me. =) I always thought they were gorgeous, but apparently, in the show world, it's not a coveted color. I love the mixed mutation, it's one of my favorites. =)


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! I think it is pretty. The breeder I got her from said he was planning to show her but decided not to so maybe that is why. My gain though


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

They can still show with that color, they will just have points taken off. I'm not sure why though, I may have to look into why this is frowned upon.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

It also may have been because she was sick. I hope that isn't the case. I hope he didn't sell me a sick bird knowingly  I have wondered though.

Whatever the reason I am happy to have her


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

Lily looks like Tobias  your birds are beautiful, and in such lovely condition! any secrets how they look in such good feathering? My two are still a mess lol as Lily is a baby and Charlie is going through his first proper molt.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are all so gorgeous!!!! I'd also say Zoey is a cinnamon lutino


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh baretta. She's so lovely.  I bet it's easier to give attention to ten instead of sixteen! I had to scratch Farrah and willows head at the same time today!


----------



## Kannagi (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, that is a lot of pictures of some indeed gorgeous cockatiel, that you have!
Zoey, Indira and Phoebe looks exatly like my two cockatiels XD; adorable!

Thank you so much for sharing ; made me smile!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone!



Charlie292 said:


> Lily looks like Tobias  your birds are beautiful, and in such lovely condition! any secrets how they look in such good feathering? My two are still a mess lol as Lily is a baby and Charlie is going through his first proper molt.


Thanks! They don't always look so pretty, lol! In fact if you notice Phoebe only has two tail feathers because she is so clumsy. The babies do tend to be clumsy, don't they lol! Toby is a little rough right now as he is going through a heavy molt too. 

Sarah, I have always loved Aero's cinnamon coloring and was hoping that Zoey is cinnamon as well. I just remebmered somewhere reading that lutino pearls get a beige wash so I wasn't sure. 

So I guess she is a cinnamon lutino pearl 

Meagan, sooo much easier. Even though I really miss my other babies I know that it is good for everyone. You will figure out how to be creative giving multiple birds scritches at the same time


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

This is the thread that I was talking about that has a discussion about the beige wash on lutino pearls. But does it only apply to males? They were talking about bjknight's Kirk.
http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28818&highlight=lutino+beige+wash&page=2

I asked about it on that thread but didn't get a response.


----------

